

nessDB:a very fast key/value storage engine 1.8-rc1 released - BohuTANG
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/nessdb/ueNELAWw_Vg
Hey,
nessDB is a very fast key-value,embedded Database Storage Engine (Using log-structured-merge (LSM) trees) with Level-LRU, Bloom-Filter,and supports Redis-Protocol(PING,SET,MSET,GET,MGET,DEL,EXISTS,INFO,SHUTDOWN).<p>This version, there is a big performance improving, using LSM-Tree. All the magic is  in the codes, you can go through it here:https://github.com/shuttler/nessDB<p>1.8-rc1 key features:
a) Better performances on Random-Read/Random-Write
b) Log recovery
c) Using LSM-Tree as storage engine
d) Background detached-thread merging
e) Level LRU
f) Support billion data<p>BohuTANG
======
opendomain
How is this different than the more than 100 other NoSQL databases? If it
supports the Redis protocol them why can I not choose toUse Redis? Or
memcached? I am not trying to shoot this project down - I am just trying to
understand all this " not invented here" syndrome.

~~~
BohuTANG
Hello, The different than the more than 100 other NoSQL databases are: nessDB
is very fast, on-disk storage engine,it's using LSM-Tree, which has a very
better performance than B+Trees.There are a performance comparison test with
tcbdb,MongoDB here:<http://paste2.org/p/1844476> nessDB is a disk-storage
engine, I think this is the main different with Redis DB.

Thanks, BohuTANG

------
BohuTANG
And supports Redis-Protocol(PING,SET,MSET,GET,MGET,DEL,EXISTS,INFO,SHUTDOWN).

